# Toddler bedroom (will you share your photos?)



## OmiOmen

In the pregnancy forums they always had a lot of nursery threads with lot of photos so what about your toddler bedroom? Does anyone want to share their photos with us? :flower:

My son is getting a new bedroom for his 1st birthday with a sort of garden/nature/animal theme. He still sleeps in our bed so he will probably only be having daytime naps and playing in there for now though. I am currently having a mini-brake with DS at my Mums house while my husband fully re-decorates the house (odd, as we are always together) and tonight he showed me what is done in DS's room so far which was exciting and it got me curious what other people have done.


----------



## OmarsMum

I will post some pics tom :) I re-decorated it few weeks back but I still have some stickers to put on the walls. I will work on them tom, then I will take some pics. 

We dont have a cot in his room, it's only for playing (He's still in our room & he ends up in our bed almost every night).


----------



## Linzi

Seth is getting a new bedroom in a few weeks so will post then, his is a tip right nopw as we're having a big clear out.

xxx


----------



## moomin_troll

This is zanes room :) but since the picture was taken hes also had a huge digger bean bag seat 



Zanes last room was thomas the tank engine


----------



## MoonMuffin

We are moving on friday, but when we are all unpacked I'll put some pics up! I love looking at other people's houses/kids rooms lol.

Also moomin_troll, zane's room is so cute, love that bed!


----------



## fairyburst

moomin_troll said:


> This is zanes room :) but since the picture was taken hes also had a huge digger bean bag seat
> View attachment 198015
> View attachment 198017
> 
> View attachment 198019
> 
> 
> Zanes last room was thomas the tank engine

I LOVE the JCB storage bins!


----------



## Mary Jo

looking forward to pics, I need inspiration as Adam will be getting his own room soon, but I have no idea what to do with it :D


----------



## jenny_wren

this was emily's room before xmas

now there's more books and crap on
her bookshelf and the borders been ripped
off in places lol good old kids eh :dohh:

it's a bit mix and match but it does for now
and it needs re-painting too!
i dare say she'll go off peppa pig soon anyway

:rofl:









​


----------



## moomin_troll

fairyburst said:


> moomin_troll said:
> 
> 
> This is zanes room :) but since the picture was taken hes also had a huge digger bean bag seat
> View attachment 198015
> View attachment 198017
> 
> View attachment 198019
> 
> 
> Zanes last room was thomas the tank engine
> 
> I LOVE the JCB storage bins!Click to expand...

i fell in love with them when i saw them so had to have them lol


----------



## moomin_troll

think i might have pics of his old room too! i shall have a look


----------



## sweetlullaby

moomin_troll said:


> fairyburst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moomin_troll said:
> 
> 
> This is zanes room :) but since the picture was taken hes also had a huge digger bean bag seat
> View attachment 198015
> View attachment 198017
> 
> View attachment 198019
> 
> 
> Zanes last room was thomas the tank engine
> 
> I LOVE the JCB storage bins!Click to expand...
> 
> i fell in love with them when i saw them so had to have them lolClick to expand...

I'll take pics and add tomorrow but LO's room is done in the Next little Diggers range :) and was thomas the tank before that lol


----------



## moomin_troll

zanes digger lamp and rug are from the next range and so is his digger bean bag which isnt on the pictures lol

and come to think of it the draws by his bed are from next too lol


----------



## cleckner04

Here's Emma's room. It is a little different than this because her walk-in play kitchen is in there now as well. :flower:
https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e255/cleckner04/Emmas%20Second%20Year/EmmasSecondYear_48.jpg


----------



## karlilay

cleckner04 said:


> Here's Emma's room. It is a little different than this because her walk-in play kitchen is in there now as well. :flower:
> https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e255/cleckner04/Emmas%20Second%20Year/EmmasSecondYear_48.jpg

Her room is beautiful! I love the wallsticker...x


----------



## cleckner04

Thanks! :flower: That tree took hours to stick up there. :blush: The flowers on it are individual decals and the tree itself came in about six different pieces so it was difficult lining up the thin branches. I'm proud of it but get sad because we will just have to move again in a year. :haha:


----------



## OmiOmen

Thank you for sharing, they all look great. We almost went for a digger bedroom and then was going to get a (rather expansive) custom made BMW mini bed with the rest on the room having a union jack theme but went for nature as the other ideas were probably more DS than DS's taste. Lol.



cleckner04 said:


> Thanks! :flower: That tree took hours to stick up there. :blush: The flowers on it are individual decals and the tree itself came in about six different pieces so it was difficult lining up the thin branches. I'm proud of it but get sad because we will just have to move again in a year. :haha:

Oh god, do not say that! We still have our tree to but and put up! :haha:


----------



## Linzi

Emma's room looks beautiful! Where did you get the wall sticker from hun? Im thinking out our girlies bedroom atm too lol xx


----------



## mandarhino

Oh I'll take some pictures when I get home from my MILs. Love looking at what other people have done to decorate.


----------



## cleckner04

https://dalidecals.com/?gclid=CP7Qz7TYv6gCFcsZQgodlnf2qg That's where I got it. I'm not sure if they ship to the UK. But I highly recommend them. :thumbup:


----------



## miss.kayleigh

This is Jake's room (a mess with toys as usual!)

https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd447/kaymummymoo/picpics002.jpg

https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd447/kaymummymoo/picpics001.jpg

https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd447/kaymummymoo/picpics004-1.jpg

https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd447/kaymummymoo/picpics003.jpg


----------



## moomin_troll

no home with children in is supposed to be spotless and toys everywhere shows they are having fun...thats what i tell myself while looking at my frontroom lol

zanes also got a playroom and yet everything ends up on my coffee table


----------



## Linzi

cleckner04 said:


> https://dalidecals.com/?gclid=CP7Qz7TYv6gCFcsZQgodlnf2qg That's where I got it. I'm not sure if they ship to the UK. But I highly recommend them. :thumbup:

Theres some gorgeous things on there!! Could spend a fortune!!

We're getting this for Seth's bedroom :)

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41PDwaZ5b0L._SS400_.jpg

but obviously with his name on instead!!

xxx


----------



## cleckner04

^^ That'll be really cute!! I love Cars. :D


----------



## _Vicky_

oohhh I love these - the boys room is still a nursery and this thread has made me want to boy it up!!!!!


----------



## lou_w34

LO's room is my fave room in the whole house :cloud9: im quite proud of it lol

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab144/lou_w34/xxx/P1000040.jpg

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab144/lou_w34/xxx/P1000037.jpg

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab144/lou_w34/xxx/P1000038.jpg

My mum built her wardrobes! There not quite finished though, need to get her some doors :)

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab144/lou_w34/xxx/P1000039.jpg

xx


----------



## Sophie1205

lou_w34 said:


> LO's room is my fave room in the whole house :cloud9: im quite proud of it lol
> 
> https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab144/lou_w34/xxx/P1000040.jpg
> 
> https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab144/lou_w34/xxx/P1000037.jpg
> 
> https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab144/lou_w34/xxx/P1000038.jpg
> 
> My mum built her wardrobes! There not quite finished though, need to get her some doors :)
> 
> https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab144/lou_w34/xxx/P1000039.jpg
> 
> xx

WOW! what a gorgeous room xx


----------



## OmiOmen

I have to say, this thread is reminding me how cool some stuff for girls it. :blush:

Well, I need to get some photos when I get home tomorrow but sort of want to wait until we get our transfers as it looks a like a standard Ikea room at the moment without them. Here are the 2 we are getting. the tree is a large one (but the flowers on it will be in dark green, red and yellow) and the other is smaller bits to dot about the bottom of the other walls. I am a bit nervous after hearing that the tree posted above took hours to put up. :dohh:
View attachment 198317
View attachment 198318


----------



## cleckner04

:rofl: Sorry for making you nervous hun. That tree that you just posted looks less complicated though. Not nearly as many branches to deal with. Here's a closer picture of my tree so you can see what I mean. :haha: 
https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e255/cleckner04/Emmas%20Second%20Year/EmmasSecondYear_47.jpg
I think if you have a bit of help it would be much faster too. I did mine all on my own while keeping Emma out of the way at the same time so it made it a much harder process. :D


lou_w34- That room is GORGEOUS!! :cloud9: I wish we could paint here. Don't post that up in the 'why is everything pink' thread though. Those are some pink hating women and that room just SCREAMS pink. :winkwink: :haha:


----------



## lou_w34

Haha nothing wrong with a bit of pink! heehee :haha: Im tempted to post it there now... hmmmm :haha:

xx


----------



## baby09

lou_w34 said:


> LO's room is my fave room in the whole house :cloud9: im quite proud of it lol
> 
> https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab144/lou_w34/xxx/P1000040.jpg
> 
> https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab144/lou_w34/xxx/P1000037.jpg
> 
> https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab144/lou_w34/xxx/P1000038.jpg
> 
> My mum built her wardrobes! There not quite finished though, need to get her some doors :)
> 
> https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab144/lou_w34/xxx/P1000039.jpg
> 
> Ahh lovely! Where are the curtains from :flower: xxx
> 
> xx


----------



## OmiOmen

Thank you, cleckner04, it is helpful to see it in stages. It will be a joint effort between me and DH I think and I will probably be keeping DS happy and supervising. Lol.


----------



## lou_w34

baby09 said:


> Ahh lovely! Where are the curtains from :flower: xxx
> 
> xx

There from next! :)

xx


----------



## baby09

Ooh that's where I'll be tomorrow lol x thank you x :flower:


----------



## dusty_sheep

Our LO sleps in her toddler bed in our sleeping room, so her room is just to play basically... (she sometimes naps there, though.)

Anyway, here goes...
 



Attached Files:







room1.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 83









room2.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 74









room3.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 70









room4.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 44


----------



## Lara310809

Still don't have a room for her :( Our move fell through in February, so we're still in a one bedroom flat with LO in our room :rolleyes: I can dream though...


----------



## Tegans Mama

:( Tegan's room is not decorated atm as we live in a private rented house. We are moving soon though and will be able to decorate it! Can't wait. Some of these kids have the best rooms ever :D


----------



## Nic1107

:( I wish Carmen had her own room; I'd love to decorate it really special for her. Some day!


----------



## dusty_sheep

Lara310809 said:


> Still don't have a room for her ...




Tegans Mama said:


> :( Tegan's room is not decorated atm




Nic1107 said:


> :( I wish Carmen had her own room;

Hey you three and everyone who's LO doesn't have their own room either::flower:

A friend of mine can't afford a bigger apartment, so her 3yr old doesn't have her own room either. Still, the LO sleeps in her sleeping room, and the living room is decorated very kids-friendly, with a lot of colors and boxes for toys and everything. I think there was a corner where they kept everything for the LO as well. 

I don't think that toddlers need their own rooms in particular, just a place to play and boxes to put their toys in (which you can decorate just as nice as a whole room) - Our LO mostly plays in the living room as well, btw.:hugs:


----------



## Linzi

We private rent as well and we're not allowed to decorate :( so just buying wall stickers and accessories xx


----------



## moomin_troll

im in a private rented house but next yr should be in my own home. so like linzi said i just use stickers on the walls and it still looks good


----------



## 08marchbean

1- her room when we first did it
2- you can see the back wall behind me! jungle theme
3- the curtians in the background

i should take a new overall pic but its a tip in there and shes asleep!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0134.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 32









IMG_0241.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 36









IMG_0293.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 29


----------



## Lara310809

dusty_sheep said:


> Lara310809 said:
> 
> 
> Still don't have a room for her ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tegans Mama said:
> 
> 
> :( Tegan's room is not decorated atmClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nic1107 said:
> 
> 
> :( I wish Carmen had her own room;Click to expand...
> 
> Hey you three and everyone who's LO doesn't have their own room either::flower:
> 
> A friend of mine can't afford a bigger apartment, so her 3yr old doesn't have her own room either. Still, the LO sleeps in her sleeping room, and the living room is decorated very kids-friendly, with a lot of colors and boxes for toys and everything. I think there was a corner where they kept everything for the LO as well.
> 
> I don't think that toddlers need their own rooms in particular, just a place to play and boxes to put their toys in (which you can decorate just as nice as a whole room) - Our LO mostly plays in the living room as well, btw.:hugs:Click to expand...

Well said; LO doesn't need their own room as such, but it makes privacy very hard, and she wakes so easily; I wonder if she would sleep better in her own room. Ahh well, we are TTC#2 at the moment (we already were when the move fell through). If we have another baby while we're still in this flat, my OH and I will use a matress on the lounge floor and turn our bedroom into a room for the LOs. It worked 50 years ago (when people would all squash into tiny houses), so it will work again. As it is now though; we just have LOs cot agains the wall, and some letters above her cot that spell her name. That's about it; she uses the lounge to play in.


----------



## Lara310809

For the ladies that have used decals (wall stickers): 

* Can you remove and reuse them?
* do they leave residue on the wall, or pull of the paint?

Thanks :flower:


----------



## moomin_troll

if u take them off with a hair dryer to loosen then they come off really easily and leave no marks behind and theyve never take the paint off when ive used them


----------



## 08marchbean

Lara310809 said:


> For the ladies that have used decals (wall stickers):
> 
> * Can you remove and reuse them?
> * do they leave residue on the wall, or pull of the paint?
> 
> Thanks :flower:

i used ones that specifically said removable, so they can be moved around without leaving residue.


----------



## Heidi

all of your Lo's rooms are gorgeous! Giving me lots of inspiration for when DD is a bit older :)


----------



## dusty_sheep

Lara310809 said:


> Well said; LO doesn't need their own room as such, but it makes privacy very hard, and she wakes so easily; I wonder if she would sleep better in her own room.

I can't give you the answer to that question as our LO sleeps in our sleeping room. I'd rather want her to be with us than having to walk over to her room all the time as she doesn't sleep through yet.

Anyway, you are right - sleeping in one room with your children doesn't help to do... well, you know. We basically do it in the living room while the LO sleeps in our room. TMI I guess:blush:


----------



## lesleyann

we dont have any paint ont he walls or anything since its private, but its car/digger style bedroom lol


----------



## tasha41

Lara310809 said:


> For the ladies that have used decals (wall stickers):
> 
> * Can you remove and reuse them?
> * do they leave residue on the wall, or pull of the paint?
> 
> Thanks :flower:

I have several decals around my house.

Removable but not reusable.

And no, I haven't noticed any residue (I peeled up edges a bit to check since OH was worried- the edges stick down fine after if you get a credit card out and flatten them or put a hair dryer to them) and I have dark ones on light walls and light ones on dark walls!


----------



## Aunty E

This is Imogen's room just after I finished it. I decorated it when I was pregnant with Teddy, and she moved into it about a month ago when she started climbing out of her cot. I gave her a double, because it was our old bed (we moved into a king size to allow room for cosleeping) and I didn't want to store it. She has a bedguard on it at the moment, but I'm probably going to take it off and move it to cover the radiator on the other side as she doesn't seem to be in any danger of falling out of bed. I bought some stickers to put in it as well, but now it's finished, they don't seem to go, so I'll probably save them for when I do Teddy a big bedroom.


https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f225/AuntyE/b8b225c7.jpg

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f225/AuntyE/c0fdee1d.jpg

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f225/AuntyE/9ff0aede.jpg

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f225/AuntyE/d6ce1c6c.jpg


----------



## Aunty E

The nursery has a decal tree in it - tooks an hour or so to put up as I kept dithering about how to arrange the branches and leaves :)


----------



## OmiOmen

We privately rent too but thankfully we have a really awesome landlord (DH and our landlord have regular gossips via e-mail and everything). Well, we are only half way though doing our son's room as we need to paint the ceiling, get a new carpet, the wall stickers, buy some more bits and more the furniture around. So it looks a bit of a mess at the moment but this is when we showed DS what is done so far. 
View attachment 198946
View attachment 198951
View attachment 198952
View attachment 198954
View attachment 198956


----------



## Aunty E

Oh I love that leaf! I keep thinking about getting one for the nursery :) Teddy is going to have to have a woodland themed bedroom so I can use the lovely forest decals I got for Imogen, and I want to use those leaves in it too. He's not even in the nursery yet and I'm planning his big bedroom :dohh:


----------



## OmiOmen

Everything but the bee and Zebra is from Ikea so far but DH could not seem to find the bugs to hang off the leaf. I have seen a toadstool table and 4 stools set that I really want (it is just under £300 but so cool) however that particular design only seems to be sold in America and I dread to think of the tax cost. :nope:


----------



## babyransome

Such beautiful rooms!! We're only just begining to think of decorating DD's 'big girl' room 

Aunty E -i love the bed it's beautiful!


----------



## freckleonear

Here's Aaron's bedroom. We rent so can't paint the walls.

https://i561.photobucket.com/albums/ss51/freckleonear/Household/DSC02435.jpg
https://i561.photobucket.com/albums/ss51/freckleonear/Household/DSC02436.jpg
https://i561.photobucket.com/albums/ss51/freckleonear/Household/DSC02438.jpg
https://i561.photobucket.com/albums/ss51/freckleonear/Household/DSC02441.jpg

We're planning to do a woodland theme for Tabitha's room, but I'm sick and fed up of pink so I'm on the lookout for non-pink ideas.


----------



## mandarhino

Loving the rooms. Here's my daughter's... She's sleeping on a futon mattress at the moment but is getting a single bed within the next week or so. Her room is pretty small so getting rid of the double futon should give her more space. We rent so can't paint the walls or replace the curtains.


----------



## polaris

mandarhino said:


> Loving the rooms. Here's my daughter's... She's sleeping on a futon mattress at the moment but is getting a single bed within the next week or so. Her room is pretty small so getting rid of the double futon should give her more space. We rent so can't paint the walls or replace the curtains.
> 
> https://i799.photobucket.com/albums/yy276/mandarhino/stuff/IMAG0138.jpg

Is that a height chart? It is really gorgeous, where did you get it?


----------



## fairy1984

mandarhino I love your LO's room! where did you get the storage unit and inner boxes from? the bottom one with the flowers and the one with the birds and leaves are gorrrrrrrgeous


----------



## embo216

Ok these are my twos rooms! I've done the best I can being a single mum in a rented place :lol: 

This is Lilys! 

https://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f170/embo216/Picture1378.jpg
https://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f170/embo216/Picture1379.jpg
https://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f170/embo216/Picture1366.jpg
https://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f170/embo216/Picture1369.jpg
https://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f170/embo216/Picture1373.jpg
https://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f170/embo216/Picture1380.jpg
https://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f170/embo216/Picture1381.jpg
https://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f170/embo216/Picture1382.jpg
https://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f170/embo216/Picture1389.jpg


This is Jacks Nursery!
https://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f170/embo216/Picture1392.jpg
https://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f170/embo216/Picture1394.jpg
https://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f170/embo216/Picture1396.jpg
https://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f170/embo216/Picture1391.jpg
https://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f170/embo216/Picture1398.jpg


----------



## hopeandpray

Those rooms are amazing! I wish my room was like Lily's :haha:


----------



## embo216

hopeandpray said:


> Those rooms are amazing! I wish my room was like Lily's :haha:


:cloud9: Thank you, means a lot. My rooms horrible but I'll get round to it one day- at least the kids have lovely ones :) x


----------



## Kitten

Some lovely rooms there!! Theakston's still in his nursery at the moment but we're going to be moving him into the big spare room by Christmas hopefully but it needs a LOT of work with resources we don't currently have so is a massive work in progress but I have most of the stuff bought and stowed away hehe.


----------



## rosie272

Gorgeous bedrooms Embojet!! Your daughters room is amazing :)


----------



## embo216

rosie272 said:


> Gorgeous bedrooms Embojet!! Your daughters room is amazing :)

:blush: do you mean me? Me and embojet have very similar names- although I'm sure Im the oringinal embo on here :haha::winkwink:


----------



## laurbagss

embo216 said:


> Ok these are my twos rooms! I've done the best I can being a single mum in a rented place :lol:
> 
> This is Lilys!
> 
> https://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f170/embo216/Picture1378.jpg
> https://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f170/embo216/Picture1379.jpg
> https://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f170/embo216/Picture1366.jpg
> https://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f170/embo216/Picture1369.jpg
> https://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f170/embo216/Picture1373.jpg
> https://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f170/embo216/Picture1380.jpg
> https://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f170/embo216/Picture1381.jpg
> https://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f170/embo216/Picture1382.jpg
> https://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f170/embo216/Picture1389.jpg
> 
> 
> This is Jacks Nursery!
> https://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f170/embo216/Picture1392.jpg
> https://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f170/embo216/Picture1394.jpg
> https://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f170/embo216/Picture1396.jpg
> https://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f170/embo216/Picture1391.jpg
> https://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f170/embo216/Picture1398.jpg

Both of those rooms are absolutly gorgeous!! I want Lily's room for my little girl!! She would be in heaven in there lol xx


----------



## fairy1984

OMG Embo216 your rooms are gorgeous. where did you get the A Z bookends from? My LO has a green and pink room so that would prop her books up beautifully


----------



## embo216

Thank you :) Fairy they were a birthday present for Lily but they're from Next- for sale online now hun xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

here i callums new room (we moved back to my parents recently) once baby number 2 is old enough they will share so i will swop rooms with them so they have the bigger room so didnt want to re wallpapper so have just decorated with pics for now.
 



Attached Files:







SAM_0657.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 35









SAM_0659.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 26









SAM_0660.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 22


----------



## rosie272

embo216 said:


> rosie272 said:
> 
> 
> Gorgeous bedrooms Embojet!! Your daughters room is amazing :)
> 
> :blush: do you mean me? Me and embojet have very similar names- although I'm sure Im the oringinal embo on here :haha::winkwink:Click to expand...



Whoops! I did mean you - just read the Embo part :haha:


----------



## mandarhino

polaris said:


> mandarhino said:
> 
> 
> Loving the rooms. Here's my daughter's... She's sleeping on a futon mattress at the moment but is getting a single bed within the next week or so. Her room is pretty small so getting rid of the double futon should give her more space. We rent so can't paint the walls or replace the curtains.
> 
> https://i799.photobucket.com/albums/yy276/mandarhino/stuff/IMAG0138.jpg
> 
> Is that a height chart? It is really gorgeous, where did you get it?Click to expand...

Yes it is a height chart. It is a Djeco one and I think it came from here
https://www.beckyandlolo.co.uk/product/giraffe_height_chart_wall_stickers/

It is super cute. And pretty easy to put up. 



fairy1984 said:


> mandarhino I love your LO's room! where did you get the storage unit and inner boxes from? the bottom one with the flowers and the one with the birds and leaves are gorrrrrrrgeous

Thanks!

The flowers one is from Little Baby Company https://www.littlebabycompany.com/ by a company called En Gry & Sif but it was the last one they had. They are felted wool and really lovely. But they are outrageously priced if not on sale, like the ones I picked up were.

The other ones are Verbaudet and bought them maybe 1.5 years ago. Not totally impressed with how robust they are but they look nice.

The unit is that Ikea classic - the Expedit. My husband jokes we'll be using to store her record collection in years to come as it is the perfect size for records.


----------



## candeur

Serens room got done out for her 2nd Birthday.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v225/katurner/IMAG0918.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v225/katurner/IMAG0920.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v225/katurner/IMAG0922.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v225/katurner/IMAG0926.jpg


----------



## ClaireLouise

^^ very Art Deco - stunning :)

Marleys room is Cars themed at the moment, im hoping to get some piccies up soon. Especially of his Ferrari bed, its fab :)


----------



## mummykcc

You've all got such gorgeous rooms for your little ones! :) I can't wait till we've sold our flat, and i have a bigger room for my little boy. I am loving all the different ideas.


----------



## Linzi

seren's room is beautiful, just how I would love to do our little girls!

Saw a photo earlier in the thread (sorry cant remember the name though) of like a meshy basket thing stuck on the wall of LOs bedroom... where did you get this from? Id really like one for seth's new room as he has a lot of teddies and not anywhere to put them xxx


----------



## embojet

embo216 said:


> rosie272 said:
> 
> 
> Gorgeous bedrooms Embojet!! Your daughters room is amazing :)
> 
> :blush: do you mean me? Me and embojet have very similar names- although I'm sure Im the oringinal embo on here :haha::winkwink:Click to expand...

I think you were! Embojet was a nickname whan I was a kid and it just stuck, everyone calls me Bo for short now, sorry to nick your name:haha:


----------



## flower01

Candeur:

what a stunning room! where is the light fitting from??
and the wallpaper?
i cant find any decent wall paper anywhere!

x


----------



## littlekitten8

Wow there are some amazing rooms on here! I'm in the process of decorating James's bedroom but as I'm on my own its being done on a budget. Will post some pics on here when its done :)


----------



## hippobaby

candeur said:


> Serens room got done out for her 2nd Birthday.
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v225/katurner/IMAG0918.jpg
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v225/katurner/IMAG0920.jpg
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v225/katurner/IMAG0922.jpg
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v225/katurner/IMAG0926.jpg

Great room - I've bought the esme paper from Laura Ashley too , it's lovely. I'm dong 2 opposite Walls paper and 2 Walls light olive green (to match tree trunks). I got it on sale sale too so only £7 a roll, bough fabric too for curtains- so excited


----------



## mummyof32011

moomin_troll said:


> no home with children in is supposed to be spotless and toys everywhere shows they are having fun...thats what i tell myself while looking at my frontroom lol
> 
> zanes also got a playroom and yet everything ends up on my coffee table

Hi, I dint want to R n R looking at these beautiful bedrooms. I muat say its very inspirational and has helped me sort if plan for my 18 mtg old and 13 week old babys room.

Moomin I so agree with ur statement on a room with toys out. is a happy room. I hate it when people come round and state about toys being ova floor etc but i like the feeling that my house is being lived in and my kids are having fun. 

Moomin ur from the midlands, where abouts are u from? Xxx


----------



## moomin_troll

mummyof32011 said:


> moomin_troll said:
> 
> 
> no home with children in is supposed to be spotless and toys everywhere shows they are having fun...thats what i tell myself while looking at my frontroom lol
> 
> zanes also got a playroom and yet everything ends up on my coffee table
> 
> Hi, I dint want to R n R looking at these beautiful bedrooms. I muat say its very inspirational and has helped me sort if plan for my 18 mtg old and 13 week old babys room.
> 
> Moomin I so agree with ur statement on a room with toys out. is a happy room. I hate it when people come round and state about toys being ova floor etc but i like the feeling that my house is being lived in and my kids are having fun.
> 
> Moomin ur from the midlands, where abouts are u from? XxxClick to expand...

i cant stand homes that look like children dont even live there when they are toddlers! ile get my home back hopsfuly in their teen yrs lol

i need a bigger house just for zanes toys and baby 2 isnt even here yet :S

im in shitty stafford lol u?


----------



## mummyof32011

i cant stand homes that look like children dont even live there when they are toddlers! ile get my home back hopsfuly in their teen yrs lol

i need a bigger house just for zanes toys and baby 2 isnt even here yet :S

im in shitty stafford lol u?[/QUOTE]


I totally agree hun. Its not fair keeping them tidy 24/7. I'm from nuneaton hun. Xxx


----------



## moomin_troll

mummyof32011 said:


> i cant stand homes that look like children dont even live there when they are toddlers! ile get my home back hopsfuly in their teen yrs lol
> 
> i need a bigger house just for zanes toys and baby 2 isnt even here yet :S
> 
> im in shitty stafford lol u?


I totally agree hun. Its not fair keeping them tidy 24/7. I'm from nuneaton hun. Xxx[/QUOTE]

ive never been but ur not too far away from me then.

i try and have my house tidy but then zane runs in and thats it lol even my bedroom is covered in toys and my sheets have juice stains hahaha


----------



## Dee_H

Gorgeous rooms guys. Before we found out what we were having we did a unisex jungle themed room for Rian. When she transitioned to a big girl bed we gave her room a make over. She is OBSESSED with girlie things..princesses, fairies dress up, jewelry etc. So we did a princess theme with a dress up area (vanity, clothes etc) We moved all her toys with the exception of her books and couch into another room.She absolutely loves it..will have to get some pics uploaded.


----------



## Seity

We're not going to change anything except swap his crib for a toddler bed when we feel he's ready.
https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5020/5506872076_7366391d65_m.jpg


----------



## Novbaby08

Wow everyone's lo's have such cute rooms, I'll have to post pics of Harley's later


----------



## 3rdtimelucky

Rian's room was done on a budget, nearly everything is from IKEA...
But its cosy and he loves it!


----------



## bbyno1

Loving all the nursery's!
Im moving house in about 10 days so really thinking what Theme im gunna go with for Aliyah's room (she has been sharing with us till now).

Who thinks decals could go on a coloured wall?
I know they look better on white but was planning on doing her room either pastel pink or pastel lilac


----------



## hippobaby

bbyno1 said:


> Loving all the nursery's!
> Im moving house in about 10 days so really thinking what Theme im gunna go with for Aliyah's room (she has been sharing with us till now).
> 
> Who thinks decals could go on a coloured wall?
> I know they look better on white but was planning on doing her room either pastel pink or pastel lilac

Yes, I think they can (will probably have them myself and we're having 2 green walls)

You could always have 2 pink Walls and 2 lilac!


----------



## indy and lara

Lovely rooms. Don't know when we will change Emma's from a nursery. At the moment we have a mural that DH painted on one wall- it is the characters from her Mamas and Papas range, Crumble etc. Don't know if I can think about painting over it!!!


----------



## bbyno1

hippobaby said:


> bbyno1 said:
> 
> 
> Loving all the nursery's!
> Im moving house in about 10 days so really thinking what Theme im gunna go with for Aliyah's room (she has been sharing with us till now).
> 
> Who thinks decals could go on a coloured wall?
> I know they look better on white but was planning on doing her room either pastel pink or pastel lilac
> 
> Yes, I think they can (will probably have them myself and we're having 2 green walls)
> 
> You could always have 2 pink Walls and 2 lilac!Click to expand...

I would love to but im just getting away with painting it one colour as im private renting so the landlord should be picking and atm its blue so iv asked to paint it and he luckily said yes lol.
Post pics when and if you can:D


----------



## mandzzzz

embo216 said:


> Thank you :) Fairy they were a birthday present for Lily but they're from Next- for sale online now hun xx

Where did u get the dolls house from?


----------



## v2007

These rooms are fab ladies. 

Katie's room is Rainbow themed, will post pics later :)

V xxx


----------



## laurajo24

This thread inspired me to spruce up Harrys room. We rent hence the stickers...
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0113.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 25


----------



## dom85

I can finally post Brady's new room! I've been saving up for ages to get the furniture and stuff. It's not completely done yet, need to get some coloured photo frames for his 'story corner' bit to add some colour to the walls and once he has a proper bed then he is going to have this bedding https://www.vertbaudet.co.uk/buildi...tm?ProductId=704063508&FiltreCouleur=0021&t=6 which matches his rug.

Excuse the toddler and the cat, they cant leave me alone for a minute to take pics!

https://i1015.photobucket.com/albums/af278/dombrady85/IMG_1606.jpg

https://i1015.photobucket.com/albums/af278/dombrady85/IMG_1605.jpg

https://i1015.photobucket.com/albums/af278/dombrady85/IMG_1608.jpg

https://i1015.photobucket.com/albums/af278/dombrady85/IMG_1607.jpg

https://i1015.photobucket.com/albums/af278/dombrady85/IMG_1613.jpg

https://i1015.photobucket.com/albums/af278/dombrady85/IMG_1611.jpg

https://i1015.photobucket.com/albums/af278/dombrady85/IMG_1612.jpg


----------



## rosie272

Thats gorgeous Dom85 :) 
I love the big letters of his name :)


----------



## MissCherry15

:'( After looking at every picture i feel like im neglecting my daughters bedroom. I will get pics up of the old house her bedroom. and then this new flats bedroom. Then hopefully will redo her bedroom!

She got plain magnolia walls, cream/beige carpet, cotbed, toys, table chairs, blind. Nothing so stimulating as everything else on here x


----------



## jenny82

AwWww dom85, I love it!! Where did you get the skip book/magazine rack?? My wee dude would love that!


----------



## dom85

jenny82 said:


> AwWww dom85, I love it!! Where did you get the skip book/magazine rack?? My wee dude would love that!

It's from Next, it's just a toy box really but I couldn't justify the cost of those kids book cases where you can see the books from the front (none of the cheaper ones looked very nice) so I thought this could be his 'story skip' :) he can still see the books from the front and flicks through to find what he wants.

Rosie: the letters are from Vertbaudet too, I got some sample paint from Wilkinson and painted them. I've got some unfinished wood photo frames from Ikea now so gonna paint those the same colours and put those up. :thumbup:


----------



## celine

here is Gabriels new room :) Not really a 'toddler' bedroom but he moved in last week 2 weeks b4 his 2nd birthday :)
 



Attached Files:







DSC07543.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 17









DSC07548.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 17









DSC07550.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## PitBullMommy

Great rooms everyone! 

Here is Charlotte's:
https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/189297_10150434120900019_611235018_17910518_2706690_n.jpg

And Austin's:
https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/197901_10150434119280019_611235018_17910503_2539797_n.jpg


----------



## littlekitten8

Some amazing rooms. Dom85 - wow! Love it!


----------



## sabby52

Wow some beautiful rooms here :) 

This is Decs toddler room :)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.279126352702.148956.732942702&l=67a2ac1510


----------



## letia659

I just fixed Zanders room up a bit its done in the Cars Movie stuff he loves it! here it is :)


https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g147/letiacandice/zsrm.jpg
https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g147/letiacandice/zsrm2.jpg
https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g147/letiacandice/zsrm3.jpg


----------

